# SonicCameras  Nikon D300



## PaulBennett (Apr 4, 2008)

I will purchase a Nikon D300 and have been quoted $1700-1800 locally.   I checked out internet options at epinions.com and was led to SonicCameras for a price of $939!  Called them as flags go up even for a grey market price.  The saleman said 2 were in stock and the reason they could offer the cheaper $939 price was because it was made of polycarbonate plastic rather than the good US quality D300 which they do have at $1600 in stock.  I asked for more details and suddenly they didn't have any in stock and it would take 8 weeks to get one.  Then he found 1 in stock, 'do I want to order?'  I asked what state they are in and the line went dead.

http://soniccameras.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4547

What gives here?   Plastic Nikon D300 ?


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 4, 2008)

Even with all those red flags you're considering giving them your CC number?? Really?!??

Maybe this will help.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Sonic_Cameras

You may be able to beat B&H's or Adorama's price by $20-$30 somewhere but there's no such thing as a 50% discount on a new DSLR.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry but there's no plastic version of the D300. There are however a ton of online scum out there ready to scam you.

You buy it, they call you back and try and sell you the battery, charger, and all the accessories that are supposed to come with the camera and it ends up being more than a legit store would charge. If you don't buy them, then they tell you it's backordered and never send you the product.


----------



## PaulBennett (Apr 7, 2008)

chinpokojed said:


> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Sonic_Cameras



Thanks for that ratings web site.  

I've seen it all now...that takes Chutzpah.


----------



## Renair (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, no plastic Nikon's alright.... It's a scam....


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 7, 2008)

PaulBennett said:


> Thanks for that ratings web site.
> 
> I've seen it all now...that takes Chutzpah.



What's really amazing is these places have all been reported to the Better Business Bureau countless times, and yet can still operate! 

broadwayphoto is the first one to spring to mind, but there are a lot of these scumbag type places out there now.

Caveat emptor!


----------



## Socrates (Apr 7, 2008)

chinpokojed said:


> What's really amazing is these places have all been reported to the Better Business Bureau countless times, and yet can still operate!
> 
> broadwayphoto is the first one to spring to mind, but there are a lot of these scumbag type places out there now.
> 
> Caveat emptor!



The BBB has no enforcement power.  It's merely an information gathering organization.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, they do give an address....


Sonic Cameras
3505 QUENTIN RD
MARINE PARK, NY, 11234


I saw a blog not too long ago where someone in New York picked up a copy of Pop Photo, and began running down all of the addresses of the businesses, photographing them, and posted them online.  The pictures of some of the "storefronts" were absolutely hilarious....one of them was of an address number two stories up next to a sign above a window.


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 8, 2008)

Socrates said:


> The BBB has no enforcement power.  It's merely an information gathering organization.



Sure, but I would think there would be some sort of tipping point where the local AG would get involved.


----------

